# Banana 14 weeks (sorry pics are big!)



## Banana (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

Aww what a cutie ! Looks very sweet on the back of that chair, and all brave exploring on the floor !


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

She's such a cutie!! :blush:


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Absolute doll! So adorable!


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

so cute, and I love that name!


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Soooo adorable!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I love the poofy pic of her.


----------



## billsgurl (Dec 28, 2014)

*banana*

absolutely adorable mine is a chattery thing i love it:grey tiel:


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Pretty bird!


----------



## maryellen (Nov 11, 2014)

Ooh wow she is beautiful!


----------

